# Nells first groom!



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Took Flo and Nell to the groomers today and they both look gorgeous. You can finally see Nells little face!

It cost £18 each which I think is quote reasonable. 

Before









And after


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They look great. Very similar to Dylan's first cut. £18 is really cheap - I pay £28 and that was good compared with the other quotes I got.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Thwy both look amazing! She is really growing up - thankgoodness, my longing for a 'Nell' will pass soon I hope! That was very cheap, I pay £35 for a full groom. xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

£18 each - a bargain. Nell has a little white chin just like her big sis


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!! they both look really cute....and they didn't come back all poofy!! nice! it's cute to see Nell's face,,,,aww she is growing up! 

I will pay $45 canadian dollars.....so i don't know what that translates to...ok wait...google says 28...so that means u guys paid less than 30 each! wow that is a great price!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Bethany - now I know you won't mind me asking this, but would you put a picture on of Nell 's face in a few days' time so I can see what the cut looks like once she's been tearing around a bit? The cut on her body is just what I'm after, but I really want to keep Rosie's shaggy face. I think the length of Nell's face is probably what Rosie needs, but I'd love to see if it goes a bit shaggier after a couple of days. 

If it looks right, I'm going to take one of those pictures into the groomers when I go in, if that's okay with you!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

They look very nice! I like your groomer.  I love that she left Nells eye lashes too.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Hi Bethany - now I know you won't mind me asking this, but would you put a picture on of Nell 's face in a few days' time so I can see what the cut looks like once she's been tearing around a bit? The cut on her body is just what I'm after, but I really want to keep Rosie's shaggy face. I think the length of Nell's face is probably what Rosie needs, but I'd love to see if it goes a bit shaggier after a couple of days.
> 
> If it looks right, I'm going to take one of those pictures into the groomers when I go in, if that's okay with you!


Yeah course I don't mind. I'll take one after the weekend and post then maybe in another weeks time


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

they look fabulous, so cute and scrumptious. Cockapoo's are just adorable especially just after a good groom before they have had chance to wreck it........lol


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

They both just look absolutely scrumptious


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

Super cuts and super price, they will look even more gorgeous in a couple of weeks !!


strangeland86 said:


> Took Flo and Nell to the groomers today and they both look gorgeous. You can finally see Nells little face!
> 
> It cost £18 each which I think is quote reasonable.
> 
> ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh Bethany you got a real bargain and such a good job... they both look fabulous, great groomer x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww both cute!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

They look great I do a bit of photography and it makes all the difference being able to capture their eyes, I look after my friends cockapoo Ronnie and when his hair gets so long all you get in the picture is a white fur ball but when he has a light trim and his eyes are there......well he is :hug:able lol at the moment Harley doesn't have that problem his eyes are there for all to see and at nine weeks (today) he sure knows how to use them......sad, cheeky, pleading.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Some pictures from over the weekend as requested


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh ickle Nell is growing up x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Bethany. They are still Flo and Nell! I think the shagginess has come back somewhat, hasn't it? I took the plunge and phoned the groomers this morning (we're going to go and stay in my friend's mum's caravan near Aberdovey this weekend and I think I really should get Rosie clipped so that she makes less mess in it - she has velcro hair at the moment and drags back an entire ecosystem in it when she's been for a walk). Anyway, they were out! Anti-climax! Someone took a message and is going to phone me back.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Thanks Bethany. They are still Flo and Nell! I think the shagginess has come back somewhat, hasn't it? I took the plunge and phoned the groomers this morning (we're going to go and stay in my friend's mum's caravan near Aberdovey this weekend and I think I really should get Rosie clipped so that she makes less mess in it - she has velcro hair at the moment and drags back an entire ecosystem in it when she's been for a walk). Anyway, they were out! Anti-climax! Someone took a message and is going to phone me back.


Ahh - it's just like taking your little toddler to have their baby curls cut off isn't it. I delayed getting my eldest boys lovely curly locks cut until a week before he started school and only took the plunge when another child walked up to me on 'try out' day when he was 4 years old and said "What's SHE called". Remember to take before and after pics.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh they are just so cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Aaw! I'm going to use one of your pics as an example of what I'd like when Noodle has her first groom.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Cute alert! They still look as gorgeous as ever.
Can I ask why you had them clipped? Was their fur too much work kept longer with matting etc? From what I can see most owners end up clipping their dogs. Their coats must be more work than I thought??


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

They are just adorable!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

maplegum said:


> Cute alert! They still look as gorgeous as ever.
> Can I ask why you had them clipped? Was their fur too much work kept longer with matting etc? From what I can see most owners end up clipping their dogs. Their coats must be more work than I thought??


Once the adult coat comes in at about 8 months they become really unmanageable and matted. Also in summer they are much more comfortable with a short coat. 
This is a pic of Dylan before his first clip. Gorgeous, but just not practical.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've copied the pictures of Nell onto my phone and am going to show them to the groomer. Rosie is booked in for Thursday! 

Maplegum - Rosie's hair is not much work at all really, but in the warm weather she gets really hot and even in the mild weather like we have at the moment, EVERYTHING gets caught in her hair. Twigs, leaves, fluff, bits of poo...... She reminds me of a cartoon from when I was young, about an Afghan Hound called Whatamess. Must google it!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/booksblog/2007/jul/04/whateverhappenedtowhatamess


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the coats do need alot of work, i know a couple of people who keep the full coat but the give them a full brush thrugh everyday. 

the problem most owners have is they only brush the hair on the top so it looks nice and fluffy, but you realy need to use a comb and a brush and go right down to the roots. 

for me the long scruffy look just doesnt work for me, they always look a little too chunky, i like them looking sleek and slim. but i like fluffy legs and i like long hair on the head and running down the the sholders (but trying out a body length mohawk on then at the moment) but every one has their own tasts. as long as you keep ontop of them you can keep them as long as you like but find a groomer who can help you keep them long. 

but hellen is right its normaly 7-8 months old and the coat starts to not, up untill them the coat is a doddle.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YUP!!!! 7-8 months is about right!!! Lady's coat was a dream...now i am attacking the poor girl to try and get as many mats out as possible.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> YUP!!!! 7-8 months is about right!!! Lady's coat was a dream...now i am attacking the poor girl to try and get as many mats out as possible.


take scissors and cut thrugh the matt so you brake it up, cut in the direction the hair grows ie on her legs cut down the legs not across, that way the brush will get into the mats.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> take scissors and cut thrugh the matt so you brake it up, cut in the direction the hair grows ie on her legs cut down the legs not across, that way the brush will get into the mats.


Thanks I will give it a try, so like on a 90 degree angle? like tips of the scissors towards the leg?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Thanks I will give it a try, so like on a 90 degree angle? like tips of the scissors towards the leg?


No break the mat up with tips of scissors pointing away from the leg so you don't accidentally nip the skin.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> Thanks I will give it a try, so like on a 90 degree angle? like tips of the scissors towards the leg?



run the scissors down the leg paralell to the leg (think that the right term) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgO7jyA2IGA


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgO7jyA2IGA


Sorry for jumping in there Kendal but had visions of Amanda heading towards Lady with pointy scissors and didn't know how quickly you'd get back to her to get those scissors turned around


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> Sorry for jumping in there Kendal but had visions of Amanda heading towards Lady with pointy scissors and didn't know how quickly you'd get back to her to get those scissors turned around


lol no its fine glad you did lol i was bussytrying tpo film Echo lol still not used to mu pen cam, when im filming a see a small part of what actualy being filmed, ie only her leg where as most of her body is actualy in shot. 

to be honest Echo was just a but wet no mats as i clipped the yesterday. but i prommes next time i need to get at matts i will film it. 

look ing at the vidio i had my scissors open to wide, if you have the to wide you end up with fur caut between the blades at the hinge bit, so keep the a little more closed, think cutting fabric or rapping papper.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, so once their adult coat through at the 8 month mark, does it then mean that you are dealing with an almost 'unmanagable' adult coat? I really love the look of the long shaggy fur but it seems like it might be a nightmare to look after. I understand that the thick coat could be too hot during the summer months.

Does anyone here NOT clip their dogs?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

out og my for girls the hardest coat to keep is my blonde girl Gypsy, her coat is so fine it nots so easy. 

Incas coat is the best, it takes longer to matt. Echos coat is changing again, she is becoming more wooly and has the softest coat. 


it is only realy unmanegable if you let it gewt that way, if you are ontop of it and keep them clean then it will be fine, but like with most breeds a pet clip that is quite short tends to make life easier for the owner and the dog.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH!!!! WOW THANK FOR POSTING THE VIDEO!!!! lol I was going to take care of her legs last night, but because I didn't quite get it I didn't....thank goodness because I clearly had it wrong!!!!
That video is such a huge help!!! and nice manicure by the way  
If you do happen to find a really good matt on one of them and happen to post a video that would be great! Echo did good just standing there all nice...hopefully it will go just as smooth tonight with Lady....wish me luck


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> OH!!!! WOW THANK FOR POSTING THE VIDEO!!!! lol I was going to take care of her legs last night, but because I didn't quite get it I didn't....thank goodness because I clearly had it wrong!!!!
> That video is such a huge help!!! and nice manicure by the way
> If you do happen to find a really good matt on one of them and happen to post a video that would be great! Echo did good just standing there all nice...hopefully it will go just as smooth tonight with Lady....wish me luck


Kendal makes de-matting with scissors look really easy (as she is really good at grooming!) and her dog is really well behaved. If you find it tricky using scissors and your dog is a wriggler you can try a de-matter. You can get a rake version that looks like this http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1077/karlie-de-matting-rake---small or this one http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1077/karlie-de-matting-rake---small.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3706191

That is a link to the one that I bought, and it does an ok job, the issue is she doesn't let me get into her legs well with it. I will try the scissor technique tonight, I hope it goes well....I don't want her scalped!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3706191
> 
> That is a link to the one that I bought, and it does an ok job, the issue is she doesn't let me get into her legs well with it. I will try the scissor technique tonight, I hope it goes well....I don't want her scalped!


I use a de-matter and scissors on Flo and scissors don't pull like the de-matter. You might need to wait till she is asleep on your lap then quietly work on her while she is snoozing! Flo is particularly fussy about me mucking around with her front legs.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> I use a de-matter and scissors on Flo and scissors don't pull like the de-matter. You might need to wait till she is asleep on your lap then quietly work on her while she is snoozing! Flo is particularly fussy about me mucking around with her front legs.


I wish i could. Lady is such a light sleeper...even when on my lap, she wakes up like nothing...but I will try and make her good and tired and then give it a try. Thanks for all the advice ladies,,,,I'll let you know how it goes


----------

